# Need Help in Ubuntu 12.04



## metalheadgrv (May 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone.. I installed ubuntu 12.04 few days back.. I am facing lot of problem in it..
1. am not able to play any sound track in it. 
2. am not able to install tata photon + in it..   

i have being searching all over the internet to find the solution. But never got a satisfactory answer.  so i finally landed up here to seek for the solution of my questions. Please help me out.


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 17, 2012)

you need to give some extra information...

Volume icon on upper right is showing unmuted? or which song are you playing because by default mp3 is not supported, you need to install mp3 codecs or just download vlc mediaplayer.

For tata photon +, just connect it and type "lsusb" without quotes in terminal and post the content here...


----------



## meetdilip (May 17, 2012)

Install VLC media player and check. Do remember to check the volume icon too.


----------



## metalheadgrv (May 17, 2012)

Well i had tryed installing VLC.. but the problem is the way of installing it.. it is different for different versions.. since i am not able to connect to internet, am not able to use this command. 
*sudo apt-get install vlc*

What should i do now?


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 18, 2012)

First get connected to internet.

Type "lsusb" in terminal after coonecting the tata photon+ and post the result here.


----------



## meetdilip (May 18, 2012)

Most USB modems get automatically detected by Ubuntu. My ZTE modem did.


----------

